# Favorite PC Games



## mechman

What are your all time favorite PC games?

Year ago I started out with Ultima3. There were also all _the_ games of early times - Doom & Quake come to mind here. This was all back in the mid 80s for you young whipper snappers! :rofl2:

Then I found a game called Cyberia which was a pretty fun game - kind of a sci-fi thriller. More recently there's Half Life, Half Life2 and the plethora of mods that came out for these - Team Fortress 1 & 2, CounterStrike, and Day of Defeat. Somewhere in the middle of all of that I found a game called Rise of Nations by Microsoft and became hooked on Real Time Strategy games (RTS). This was the time when I was really hooked on playing games online. I became quite good at Day of Defeat online. And there was Battlefield too. That was a very fun game.

Three years or so ago I found Company of Heroes and have achieved RTS nirvana. :bigsmile: There have been three releases of CoH, the original, Opposing Fronts, and Tales of Valor. Even after three years of playing, I still keep gravitating back to CoH.

I've also played a lot of the other first person shooters, Medal of Honor, Call of Duty, Brotherhood in Arms, etc. The only one I've played recently is CoD4: Modern Warfare. I'm not that far into the single player mission though. And I don't seem to find time to play it. I attribute that more to my age though more than anything. It is a very fun game with exceptional graphics.

Out of all the games I've played over the years the two that stand out the most are the Half Life's and Company of Heroes. 

So I've done quite a bit of PC gaming over the years, tell me a bit about your experiences, likes, and dislikes. :T


----------



## tonyvdb

I still like the classics, I loved playing Beyond castle Wolfenstein on the Apple IIe and Deluxe Gallaga on the Amiga. I dont really care to much for the shoot an kill 3D games of today but love playing Scorched 3D a 3D artillery tank game. 
Im also into Trains so I found this great 3D railroad sim for the PC and Mac called Trainz


----------



## mechman

Trains reminds me of another I forgot about and a great game programmer - Railroad Tycoon and Sid Meier. Which brings the Civilization series to mind. Sid Meier is probably the king of strategy game programming. I loved all of his games. 

My memory is fading as I age. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Moonfly

No shout outs for Dizzy on the Amstrad/spectrum/Commodores, and a little later the Amiga/Atari. Shame on yous 

I also got a soft spot for Alone in the Dark, C&C, Flashback and Another World, Half Life 2, Escape from Monkey Island, Age of Empires, and god knows how many other games.


----------



## dalto

For me the best PC game of all time is Baldur's Gate II. If you like RPG's it is still worth a play today.

Other games on my list would include Wing Commander, Diablo II, the entire Monkey Island series(curse is my favorite), The Longest Journey and Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within


----------



## mechman

Ahh yes I forgot Monkey Island as well!  And Diablo too! Great games. :T

Hey moon! :foottap: Lay off my Amstrad. It was my first computer. 8086 with dual 512K floppy drives. :neener:


----------



## Bobby Triton

My favorites would have to be any of the Command and Conquer Games along with Star Wars Empire at War. We had our computer built for us, but we didn't have a gaming video card installed so the graphics sometimes aren't the best and we have computer running slow problems but the games still work just in slow motion sometimes.


----------



## favelle

All-time favorite? Probably Battlefield 2.

Runners up?

Daggerfall
Team Fortress 2
Battlefield 2142
Might and Magic 6
Quake III Arena.

Looking forward to Bad Company 2!


----------



## namuk

90 % of RTS games 
Joint task force 
Faces or war
Red alert series
Act of war 
Command and conquer series 
Age of empires

First person (online gameing)
BF2/Sf
2142
COD4/5/6
Ranidow 6 vegas series for Coop
Gears of war

Bad company 2 (beta)

but i also like the old school games the list is endless , i just use Mame emulater or other emulators. 

i can fill a page of games as it is hard to pick a Best, if you play them this Guides to others :T But not to Fork lift Simulator ..


----------



## urwathrtz

favelle said:


> All-time favorite? Probably Battlefield 2.
> 
> Runners up?
> 
> Daggerfall
> Team Fortress 2
> Battlefield 2142
> Might and Magic 6
> Quake III Arena.
> 
> Looking forward to Bad Company 2!


Yes, Battlefield 2, and 2142 for me too. I've probably invested waaay to much time in playing them. Currently playing the Bad Company 2 beta. I can see myself getting a bit obsessed with that too.


----------



## favelle

urwathrtz said:


> Yes, Battlefield 2, and 2142 for me too. I've probably invested waaay to much time in playing them. Currently playing the Bad Company 2 beta. I can see myself getting a bit obsessed with that too.


We should start a Home Theater Shack clan for BC2 if we get enough people!


----------



## ccdoggy

Half-life, the original. changed the way games were played and experienced.

Team fortress 2 is an amazing team based game.


----------



## owlfan12000

My favorites have got to be the Civilization series. It has cost me a lot of time and money. The time factor is obvious. It cost me a lot of money because the size and complexity of the latest release were often the last straw that drove me to buy a new faster computer.


----------



## 240V

Serious Sam SE
Far Cry
Half Life 2 & Cinematic Mod 10 http://www.cinematicmod.com/cm_10.php
BF2142
CoD4 MW
CoD [email protected] modded
Stalker SoC with mods


----------



## oublie

Would have to be the Half life series but these days the mmorgs take up more of my time.


----------



## akan101

My all time favorite game is Red alert series and Medal Of honor. I simply love them.


----------



## 1Michael

Outwars
Deus Ex
Farcry
Halo


----------



## Ronm1

Good games mentioned.
Fav has always been the *Descent* eries with an Orb controler.


----------



## monsterman

I agree so much. World of Warcraft is also a quality production, people only get bitter because of addiction problems.


----------



## facesnorth

My favorite games of the past that come to mind were Dune II, Populous, Ultima Underworld I/II, Ultima VII, entire Hero's Quest/Quest for Glory series, Space Quest IV, first few Monkey Island games, Leisure Suit Larry series, Police Quest, in fact many of the Sierra series beginning with the text based and then onto the VGA click series, also Indy Fate of Atlantis, and many others.

But my favorite PC game that I've ever played is Civ IV. And I haven't seen mention of it yet on these forums, but Civ V has been announced and will be out this fall.


----------



## jgrimm2364

My all time favorite game was the MASSIVE Half-Life series with so many very cool add-ons ...so many tactics, laughs, and strategies with a huge on-line community. Then the awesome graphics and physics of Half-Life 2 - more cool scenes to be discovered. :bigsmile:

I have a list of great favorites in addition, including the free on-line Americas Army series also with constantly new and improved features and maps. Others I loved and miss playing are Falcon 4.0 flight sim, Battlefield 1942, GTA San Andreas, Need for Speed Porsche (AWESOME), Doom, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, No One Lives Forever 1 & 2, Max Payne, Descent 3, Heretic II, Collin McRae Rally 2005, and others. :R

Oh yeah, my favorite "scare the out of you late night with surround sound & sub cranked up games": System Shock 2, and Quake I, II, III, and IV. :yikes:

Newer games I found amazing looking and fun: Crysis, Need for Speed Carbon, Call of Duty IV.

Sorry, couldn't just pick one favorite. I love them all


----------



## soundfreak28

I think my favorites are some of the games that when I think about them now take me back to a time when life was much easier so here goes.

Fury 3
Commander Keen
The original Sim City and Sim Tower
Raptor
Doom
Duke Nukem
Return to Castle Wolfenstein 
COD Vanilla (that just means the first COD for all you nubs out there   )
Battlefield 2

there's more I just can't think of them right now but it's a start.

(Console)
Resident Evil 1
FF8
Silent Hill 1


----------



## gorb

Counter-Strike
Total Annihilation
Master of Orion II
Quake III Arena

The only game I still play regularly is CS. 1.6 for life!


----------



## TypeA

Going all the way back to my very first favorite was F15 strike eagle, man the memories!










Then the Civilization series for years....

Then console games begin, all the Halos' and Bioshocks' are my all time favorites.


All these games are games I will never forget.


----------



## grn1969c10

Privateer










I would be two years younger if I could take back all the hours spent playing Privateer. Every other year or so I get the urge to piece together a Win98/DOS computer just to play it in all of its glory with my original CH Mach 1 joystick.


----------



## taoggniklat

Halflife
Halflife 2
Team Fortress Classic (always will be better than TF2)
Left 4 Dead
Portal

WoW

Decent
SimCity 2k
Mafia
Thief 1 and 2

Quake2 Dm
Quake3 DM


----------



## tonith

My all time Favorites all

Bad Company 2
Diablo 2 LOD
BioShock
Duke Nukem 3d
Warcraft 2 BNE
Doom 2


----------



## dazarooney

Too many to think of! Some of my favourite are:

Monkey Island series
Championship Manager/Football Manager series
Settlers series
Civilization series
Command and Conquer series

There are probably others but I can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## dazarooney

One more I just remembered.....KKND! Maybe not a well known game but it was great. Such a shame it's not made anymore.


----------



## IrishStout

Hmmm... 

I would have to say my fav's of all time, not in order, are:

Original Ghost Recon
Rainbow Six
Quake
Half -Life Series
Need for Speed Porche Unleashed
Age of Empires
Links LS 98

All I can think fo for now


----------



## waldo563

I'm sure I've missed a few but the ones I can think of right now are:

Half-Life/Half-Life 2
Bioshock
Oblivion
Diablo/Diablo II
Knights of the Old Republic
Fallout 3/Fallout New Vegas

And some of the older ones:

F-15 Strike Eagle
Ultima Series
Wing Commander


----------



## Hunter4u

taoggniklat said:


> Halflife
> Halflife 2
> Team Fortress Classic (always will be better than TF2)
> Left 4 Dead
> Portal
> 
> WoW
> 
> Decent
> SimCity 2k
> Mafia
> Thief 1 and 2
> 
> Quake2 Dm
> Quake3 DM


Team Fortress Classic was the best ever. The single player Half Life still is the best game I have ever played. They need to totally upgrade the graphics on it with the original game play and I bet you Ut would go platnum.


----------



## Infrasonic

I think my all time favorite game would be Battlefield 2. My current favorite is Bad Company 2 and future favorite will likely be Battlefield 3 

Back in the day I enjoyed: Duke Nukem 3d, Quake 2, X-Wing, Dark Forces, Warcraft 2, C&C Red Alert, Diablo 2, Half Life, Battlefield 1942 (also with the Desert Combat mod), Far Cry, Crysis and pretty much every NFS title.

If anyone likes driving games Dirt 1 & 2 and Grid from Codemasters are awesome! You really need a steering wheel and pedals setup to get the most out of the games though.


----------



## DaRoza

I would have to Say EVE online and World of Warcraft. Both games are fun but EVE has so much depth to the customization of the character and the fact that it is a huge open solarsystem with stargates to help you get around is just amazing. Deffinatly some of the best game play i have seen and also not a game for short time frames.


----------



## kudo11

I just left my buddies place and his surround sound is amazing. We were playing battlefield 2 bad company and his mertz and subwoofer blew me away. it has made me defintitely want to go out and get a better sourround system. im looking online right now.


----------



## doc5150

My list of Favorites:
Quake 1-4 quake2 was the best but they were all great
Unreal tournament 99
UT 2004
Battlefield 1942 and the add-on's for it
Quake wars enemy territory
Grid
Currently playing BFBC2 and Vietnam addon.
All i can think of now lol


----------



## harrymckey

I love to Play games online in my free time and mostly i like classic games like
H.E.R.O.
Jupiter Land
Contra
Street Fighter
Etc


----------



## rajusohi1

My favorite PC games are :-
Max Payne 2
Call of duty MW 2
Battlefield 1942
Burnout Paradise City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Call of duty world at war
Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands
Fall out 2
GTA 4

Latest Movies Online | Free Movies


----------



## Esiqa

Mine all time favorite games are:
Call of duty 4
Final fantasy 4
Need for speed:Underground
Super Mario
The legend of Zelda


----------



## hgoed

If we're talking all-time, I've got quite a few. Most were a first experience with a particular type of game or mechanic for me. There are also some really great games that I never got to play. Here are some that I remember fondly...

Darklands
Civilization
Starcraft
Portal
Oblivion
Fallout 1 and 2
Rome: Total War

As you can see, I'm not much for FPS or platform type games, partially because I stink at them, but also because I play games to relax and I find they stress me out too much.


----------



## GeerGuy

I put a ton of time into the Mechwarrior series, then multi-player Descent, then the slew of FPS games ad now Portal 1 and 2.


----------



## nick714hb

WOW alll the way


----------



## Head_Psyko

Battlefield 1942, loved the variety from infantry to tanks to aircraft. Very hard to actually kill anything with the aircraft though.


----------



## phreak

I somewhat enjoyed Civilization and Age of Empires, but the only game to ever really get me reeled in was Starcraft. Sadly, the only games I play now are on NickJR with my 4 year old.


----------



## favelle

By Tuesday @ 1am, it'll be Battlefield 3, no doubts!


----------



## RTS100x5

I STILL play the hell out of STARCRAFT / BROODWARS .....no doubt the most addictive game ever....:boxer:


----------



## RTS100x5

GeerGuy said:


> I put a ton of time into the Mechwarrior series, then multi-player Descent, then the slew of FPS games ad now Portal 1 and 2.



LOL DESCENT the first game to make me and anyone playing it for the first time to roll off of the chair :rofl:


----------



## VictorM

I love the Civilisation and Heroes series..


----------



## gorb

gorb said:


> Counter-Strike
> Total Annihilation
> Master of Orion II
> Quake III Arena
> 
> The only game I still play regularly is CS. 1.6 for life!


Quoting myself. I still play CS fairly often


----------



## RTS100x5

still play STARCRAFT BROODWARS alot ! :yes:


----------



## Blaviaflesh

I would go doe Diablo 2. It was the best game ever in the last decade.


----------



## megageek

C'mon guys, its gotta be skyrim?? Surely!!


----------



## DaRoza

I would say starcraft / starcraft2. I love these two titles but anything blizard makes has been amazing.


----------



## Skylinestar

Doom3


----------



## pharoah

my current favs that i play are.

skyrim
mass effect 3
diablo 3
left 4 dead 2


----------



## MishMouse

The Doom series 1, 2 and 3. Playing Doom in tha dark while having the computer wired to external speakers that are behind you. :T
Star Wars Series with special mention to X-Wing vs Tie Fighter
Descent series
Wolfeinstein 3D (classic)
MAME - emulator

7-Wonders (1, 2 and 3)
Find the item games


----------



## Rhuarc

Ticket to Ride. Board game ported from iOS app. It's fantastic, when I'm waiting for everyone to show up for a raid, I pull this up and play. I usually end up quitting wow and just playing Ticket to Ride.


----------

